# Bug ipad calendrier en mode paysage



## pickwick (4 Octobre 2012)

bonjour, j'ai remarqué un bug sur ipad / IOS6, si de mail vous sélectionnez une date pour créer un évènement directement dans le calendrier et que vous êtes en mode paysage, vous avez bien une petite fenêtre verticale mais l'accès au bouton OK pour valider en haut et à droite n'apparait pas, vous ne pouvez qu'annuler.
La seule solution est de se remettre en mode portrait.


----------

